# chinese pseudo 1745s breaking after few shots



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi I followed and instructional post on how to make the pseudo loop with the overhand know(single surgeons loop) im a fisherman by trade so i moistened the knot with saliva to bare it down tighter as i would with a mono fishing knot, the loop formed great quite small and neat and was really surprised at how much more pleasant the shooting was with the lighter draw and good power and better accuracy, but 25 shots or so in the tube behind the knot pouch side started to give, it must be the knot, have i pulled too tight or is there a better method then the overhand knot?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Use a cinch knot !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I meant clinch knot sorry !/


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Might try using a cuff if you are not already doing so. That has benefitted me and even more so now that I have increased their length.


----------



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks how many shots are you getting out of them, do you bind anything over the cuff?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a cuff and a constrictor knot over the cuff. I do not use a lubricant. Expect reduced life. I average about 200 shots with pseudo tapers. I don't make them any more, because I prefer the longer life of loops and singles.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I agree with Henry loops or singles .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol again my bad Henry's correct lt is a constrictor knot over cuff.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I use 2040 as cuffs with 1745 bands and tie with THG or silver using wrap & tuck. I substituted rubber bands for a while but found theraband better. I had been getting around 200 shots per set. Recently that has jumped to around 500, the greatest being 680. I don't know the reason, possibly increasing the length of cuff to ½" when cutting. Band broke this morning at 278.

As an after thought, I always carry my slingshot and possibly the bands at times receive damage due to the carry. I also use double bands so if any one of the 4 break the set is gone.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

due to my busy life style I don't get much time for shooting so my tubes/bands will last a good while till i set up a dedicated area indoors and out finding time for fun stuff is limited due to my work and care giving of my spouse , energy for play has become a rareity.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I need to build a band jig but can't seam to fit it in

my schedule lol .


----------



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I use a cuff and a constrictor knot over the cuff. I do not use a lubricant. Expect reduced life. I average about 200 shots with pseudo tapers. I don't make them any more, because I prefer the longer life of loops and singles.


Hi Henry which double tubes do you use is there anything with hunting power with less draw weight?


----------

